# Distillery District - Toronto. Interested?



## Carroll1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ahhh Spring is finally showing us her pretty smile. I see the sun and hear the birds chirping - makes me want to go out and SHOOT!

I've been wanting shoot the Distillery Area in Toronto. Thought I would check to see if anyone in the GTA area would like to join. Anyone want to go?

The plan so far is April 14th and we would meet at Union Station. Go to the Distillery and then figure things from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, let me know if you are interested. Its always a fun day.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll try to make it...depends on what's happening at work around that time. And I would have to leave by the early afternoon.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 23, 2007)

YOu can count the 5 of me being there.....we hope. :lmao:


----------



## GoM (Mar 23, 2007)

Dammit, not in town


----------



## errant_star (Mar 23, 2007)

I would love to go .. as long as I can waddle as fast as you guys can walk!!!

April is more my temperature than February!!!


----------



## Carroll1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hope you can make Anty!!

 Sorry you can't GoM - we had fun last time!

Whoo Hoo - all 5 Carls! Excellent

Jen - I've been thinking about you, wondering how you were. Not to worry, we can slow the pace down for ya 

Anyone else???


----------



## Chiller (Mar 24, 2007)

Carroll1 said:


> Hope you can make Anty!!
> 
> Sorry you can't GoM - we had fun last time!
> 
> ...


 
GoM....when you back in Toronna...maybe we can set up another meetup as well.  Would love to get some night shots of the city. 

Jen....I can bring a wagon if you wish. :lmao: :lmao:   Kiddin girl.  Would love to see ya again.


----------



## megapaws (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey folks (Jenn thanks for the PM on this). I think that I should be able to make it to this event. I'll put it in my calendar and see how things look as the time comes closer.


----------



## Carroll1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats great Suzanne..Hope ya can make it


----------



## Carroll1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thought I would bring this back to life. We have a few maybe's - How is Saturday looking for everyone????

Hope you all had a wonderful Easter!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm still on!


----------



## Carroll1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! Anyone else???


----------



## Chiller (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too:thumbup:


----------



## megapaws (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I'm still in. I might have to come late or leave early, but I think that I'll be there.


----------



## Carroll1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok! So the plan is

We meet Saturday, April 14th at Union Station by Harvey's (by the Via Rail ticketing area - main level) at 10.30am. We'll head to the Distillery from there.

Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## megapaws (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds good to me. I have managed to keep the day open. I don't have to show up late or leave early... yet


----------



## Carroll1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent! Look forward to seeing you again


----------

